# Circuito de efecto de llama con led y con 555



## FREEDOM FIGHTERS (May 21, 2008)

alguien tendra el diagrama del circuito del efecto llama con un led y con el temporizador 555, venia en la reviste de electronica facil, pero se me perdio buaaaaaaaaahhh


----------



## diegoc (May 21, 2008)

mira yo una vez lo hice para ponerlo a una vela de navidad con este circuito lo que haces es cambiar los dos leds por uno que viene de dos colores yo utilice uno de color verde y rojo po lo tanto te da ese efecto y listo lo que haces es ajustar la velocidad con el potenciometro de 100k para que logres el efecto que quieres, a mi me  gusto mucho


----------



## FREEDOM FIGHTERS (May 21, 2008)

y como conectaste el minipotenciometro o trim pot o utilizaste una resistencia variable?


----------



## diegoc (May 21, 2008)

utilice un potenciometro, pero se puede utilizar una resistencia solo prueba variando resistencias hasta que una se acomode al efecto que buscas o utiliza un reostato ya que son mas pequeños


----------



## CCCDigital (Jul 4, 2008)

Buenas, jejejej eh echo el circuito ,  pero no se si esta bien echooo lo hice en livewiree


----------



## diegoc (Jul 4, 2008)

esta mal ya que no deberia llevar dos leds debe llevar solo uno para poder hacer la vela.


----------



## diegoc (Jul 4, 2008)

esta es la imagen del led para los que no la conocen


----------



## mendek (Ago 13, 2011)

santo niño de atocha, héchale un ojo a la resistencia R4


----------



## mendek (Ago 14, 2011)

bueno no se si alguien alguna vez vio el circuito del siguiente video y espero que si alguien sabe como hacerlo publiqe el circuito. de antemano gracias.


----------



## lucifergaby (Oct 25, 2011)

me llama mucho la atencion hacer este circuito, es interesante y copado para alguien que recien comienza con la electronica, solo tengo una duda, en R5, hay una pata que no va a ningun lado, y una flechita que va al medio de esa resistencia, esa resistencia vendria a ser la variable no? (osea el potenciometro), y por deduccion "la flechita" iria a la parte del medio de dicho potenciometro, no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2011)

lucifergaby dijo:


> me llama mucho la atencion hacer este circuito, es interesante y copado para alguien que recien comienza con la electronica, solo tengo una duda, en R5, hay una pata que no va a ningun lado, y una flechita que va al medio de esa resistencia, esa resistencia vendria a ser la variable no? (osea el potenciometro), y por deduccion "la flechita" iria a la parte del medio de dicho potenciometro, no?



Me imagino que estas hablando de este esquema:

Ver el archivo adjunto 7966​
Una de las patas del potenciómetro queda "Al Aire" (Sin conectar) 
La pata de la flecha es el cursor, pata del medio.


----------



## lucifergaby (Oct 25, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Me imagino que estas hablando de este esquema:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 7966​
> Una de las patas del potenciómetro queda "Al Aire" (Sin conectar)
> La pata de la flecha es el cursor, pata del medio.



exactamente de ese tema fogonazo, muchas gracias por aclarar mi duda, saludos! y me voy a poner a hacer este circuito a ver que onda


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 26, 2011)

Hola.







Chao.
elaficionado.
El archivo zip tiene los circuito en Livewire.


----------



## lucifergaby (Oct 27, 2011)

pregunta "elaficionado", son 2 circuitos distintos que cumplen la misma funcion no? o entre los 2 se arma un circuito? mil disculpas por mi ignorancia, saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 27, 2011)

Hola.

Son dos formas diferentes de armar el *efecto vela*.
Uno con transitores y el otro es con dos 555 o un 556.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Si tienes el programa simulador Livewire puede ver como funciona.


----------



## moverar (Oct 27, 2011)

Hola Electronomos!! Quisiera que me aclaren una incógnita respecto al esquema que presentó "diegoc", alque posteriormente hace referencia el Sr. Fogonazo. 

Al ver el esquema, el nodo común de R1 y R2 se conectan al 555, pero no está numerado el terminal... es el 6 o el 7???

Gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 27, 2011)

Hola.

La pata que no está indicada es la pata 7. Cambia la pata 5 por la 6 ( la pata 5 queda libre o pones un condensador de 0.01uF entre la pata 5 y tierra).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## SantyUY (Oct 27, 2011)

diegoc dijo:


> mira yo una vez lo hice para ponerlo a una vela de navidad con este circuito lo que haces es cambiar los dos leds por uno que viene de dos colores yo utilice uno de color verde y rojo po lo tanto te da ese efecto y listo lo que haces es ajustar la velocidad con el potenciometro de 100k para que logres el efecto que quieres, a mi me  gusto mucho



No creo que este circuito de ese efecto, es mi proyecto para fin de año y lo he llamado diodos intermitentes, es la función que cumple! , con el potenciometro variamos la velocidad con la que los leds prenden y apagan 

Fijate ->



si kieres te paso todo el pdf para q lo leas mejor  

Saludos


----------



## SantyUY (Oct 28, 2011)

el circuito que mostro elaficionado si puede funcionar...
Ver el archivo adjunto 62008

pero este otro no 
Ver el archivo adjunto 7966


----------



## BigKennY (Nov 1, 2011)

Buenas!

Me viene este post, como anillo al dedo... estaba intentado hacer una especie de Candelabros para el belén de este año, y la luz naranja fija, la verdad que no queda tan bien como habia pensado, asique busque a ver si se podia hacer un efecto de parpadeao y os he encontrado...

Ahora mi duda habeis puesto el circuito para 1 led, como añado más leds a este circuito? Tengo el Livewire y me he puesto a probar meter led, pero o siy muy torpe con el software, o no consigo que luzcan, a ver si podeis echarme una mano.

Muchas gracias de antemano.

Un saludo!


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 1, 2011)

Hola.

Cuántos LEDs piensas usar y de color.
Cuál es el voltaje que vas a usar para alimentar el circuito.
Qué circuito vas a implementar (de transistores o el de 555 (556)).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## BigKennY (Nov 1, 2011)

Buenas,

Pues en principio serían 8 o 10 led. El color sería Naranja, aunque he visto en el sorftware que existen leds de 2 colores, asique si se pudiera hacer con estos, que me ha parecido ver que hay de color Rojo y amarillo, quizarás queden bastante bien el efecto de las antorchas, pero vamos, en principio, con unos naranja, me sería más que de sobra.

El circuito, tampoco tengo claro, tengo que comprar los componentes, por lo que lo haría con los más baratos, supongo que los transistores saldrán más baratos que los 555 o el 556 verdad?

El voltaje, en principio no tendría problema, ya que tengo una fuente de estas variables de 3v 6v 9v y 12 v, a 500 mA de salida, aunque preferíria usar uno que tengo de 12V con 900 mA.

Muchas gracias por todo elaficionado.

Un saludo.

BigKennY


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 2, 2011)

Hola.

Con el 555 ó 556, se puede calibrar de manera más fácil.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jhcali (Ene 23, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Con el 555 ó 556, se puede calibrar de manera más fácil.
> 
> ...


Y como se haria el esquema para armarlo con un 556?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 24, 2012)

Hola.

Aquí tienes con 556



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jhcali (Feb 1, 2012)

Sres.
Cordial saludo
El circuito me funciona muy bien y más que al cambiar el transistor BC548B por un 2N3906 me da efecto strober que es lo que en realidad estoy buscando desarrollar; pero como toda dicha no es completa…. Queda con muy poca potencia de salida y cuando conecto el aviso que consta de 280 led amarillos y el consumo es de 500mA no da. La capacidad de es aproximadamente para 40 led azules o verdes.
POR FAVOR… Alguien me puede ayudar a dar mayor potencia de salida a este circuito?
De antemano muchas gracias.
Atentamente
John Jailer



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Aquí tienes con 556
> 
> ...


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 1, 2012)

Hola. 

Usa el BD135, verifica que tu fuente de voltaje es capaz de dar la corriente que necesitas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jhcali (Feb 1, 2012)

gracias "aficionado"
La fuente da un 13A, asi que en esa parte estoy bien... CREO
Sabes??? el verdadero aficionado soy yo que a los 44 años, me intereso por algo de lo que en realidad se muy poco... trato de aprender y leo, pruebo, QUEMO, daño, pero la verdad pocas veces en mi vida he sentido tal pasión.
Gracias por estar ahí, teniéndome paciencia.



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Usa el BD135, verifica que tu fuente de voltaje es capaz de dar la corriente que necesitas.
> 
> ...





Aaaaaa. se me olvido el transistor debe de ser un PNP, para que quede apagando en la secuencia. ahí estoy enviando como queda.


----------



## segurg (Ago 1, 2012)

Estimados: buenos dias, les cuento que el foro este me ha ayudado con casi todos mis problemas y ahora les consulto por este tema. Necesito este mismo circuito pero alimentado con 1.5v...yo le he visto con la CR2032 y con pilas AA y lo necesito asi para minimizar el tamaño. ¿podran ayudarme por favor? desde ya les estoy agradecido


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 1, 2012)

SantyUY dijo:


> No creo que este circuito de ese efecto, es mi proyecto para fin de año y lo he llamado diodos intermitentes, es la función que cumple! , con el potenciometro variamos la velocidad con la que los leds prenden y apagan
> 
> Fijate ->
> 
> ...



Que libro y en que pagina se encuentra exactamente ese circuito ?


----------



## segurg (Ago 2, 2012)

Muchas gracias SergioD por tu ayuda, y el circuito que te pido no lo vi en ningun libro. Lo vi en el video publicado por mendek mas arriba aqui mismo y lo he visto funcionando en un restaurant que fui (no podia desarmarlo para ver como estaba, sino sin duda lo hubiese hecho je!). El circuito tuyo esta genial (de hecho arme uno bastante similar) pero los destellos son ciclicos y necesito este otro con efecto llama y alimentado con lo menos que se pueda jajajaja para poder meterlo en la parte de abajo de una vela. Intuyo que esta version debera ser transistores en lugar del 555 para requerir menos voltage, si lo tenes enviamelo por favor. Gracias de nuevo


----------



## seimus (Ago 9, 2012)

segurg dijo:


> Muchas gracias SergioD por tu ayuda, y el circuito que te pido no lo vi en ningun libro. Lo vi en el video publicado por mendek mas arriba aqui mismo y lo he visto funcionando en un restaurant que fui (no podia desarmarlo para ver como estaba, sino sin duda lo hubiese hecho je!). El circuito tuyo esta genial (de hecho arme uno bastante similar) pero los destellos son ciclicos y necesito este otro con efecto llama y alimentado con lo menos que se pueda jajajaja para poder meterlo en la parte de abajo de una vela. Intuyo que esta version debera ser transistores en lugar del 555 para requerir menos voltage, si lo tenes enviamelo por favor. Gracias de nuevo



Yo también andaba buscando un circuito con el menor consumo posible, ya que lo quería poner en velas pequeñas y la FA que quería utilizar era una pila de botón de 3v (como se muetra en el vídeo).

Pues aquí te dejo un esquema teórico simulado en Livewire, en un par de días lo monto y si quieres te comento que tal funciona. Un saludo


----------



## segurg (Ago 9, 2012)

Excelente seimus, asi era lo que estaba buscando, ahora lo estoy armando en el livewire y cuando lo pruebes avisame ¿si?. Muchas gracias en serio 



Che ahi lo estuve probando en livewire pero el tema es que casi no oscila, o es demasiado rapido y no se ve...¿a vos te oscilaba bien? porque quizas conecte mal yo algo, probe variando los valores de la resistencias y tampoco


----------



## seimus (Ago 9, 2012)

Me oscila bien, es rápido pero se observa perfectamente el efecto. De todas formas si quieres hacer más evidente el efecto, sustituye el valor de C1 de 1 a 0.1uF.


----------



## segurg (Ago 10, 2012)

Seimus, lo arme ayer el circuito, con un led amarillo como prueba y como te comente, no oscila casi nada y le cambie el capacitor por el de 0.1 uf como indicaste directamente. Le medi la tension entre las patas del led y esta casi todo el tiempo a 2.89 v subiendo a 2.91 pero no mas que eso, poniendo el capacitor de 1 uf directamente se queda en 2.90 a 2.93 v . ¿vos lo armaste ya? te quedo bien? saludos y gracias (despues subo las fotos, porque la camara mia es muy vieja y no filma  )


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 10, 2012)

Hola.

Si puedes prueba este circuito.

Mueve el potenciómetro y mira que pasa (puedes eliminar el potenciómetro).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## segurg (Ago 10, 2012)

Excelente circuito aficionado realmente anda muy bien, igual despues de mucho probar ya encontre el "tema" con el circuito de seimus. Era el valor de los capacitores justamente, puse C1=3.3 uF y C2=2.2 uF y ahora si oscila bastante bien


----------



## chonoman (Ago 11, 2012)

los capacitores de seimus son sin polaridad?, son mas caros comparados con los electroliticos, sobretodo si son de 3.3 uf y 2.2uf

el aficionado como elimino el potenciometro? lo he simulado y me explota el led


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 11, 2012)

Hola.

Cambia la resistencia de 150 ohmios por una de 220 ohmios.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## chonoman (Ago 12, 2012)

lo siento me equivoque, trato de simularlo pero no encuentro la manera de cambiar el potenciometro por 1 resistencia, lo simulo pero me falsea

Elaficionado podrias modificar el circuito pero sin el potenciometro?


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 12, 2012)

Hola,


Aquí rstá sin potenciómetro.


Chao.


----------



## yokeila (Oct 24, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 62008
> 
> ...



cuando simulé en el livewire el segundo circuito (el que no lleva integrado) a los 10 segundos mas o menos me simuló estallar el led, 3 o 4 resistencias y un transistor..


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 24, 2012)

Hola.

Ese simulador no es muy bueno (pero es muy simple de usar).
El circuito a transistores está diseñado para trabajar a 6V (Yo le puse 9V, un gran error de mi parte).
Para que trabaje con 9V hay que colocar unos diodos de protección.
Con esos diodos ningún transistor debe quemarse (en un circuito real).
Como trabaja a 9V ninguna resistencia tiene porque dañarse, y lo mismo ocurre con los condensadores si su voltaje de trabajo es mayor o igual a 16V en un circuito real.
Los diodos pueden ser cualquiera que soporte un voltaje invertido de 50V o más.

Dejo el circuito modificado a 9V (Sw1 es para el circuito funcione en el simulador, como ya dije, no es muy bueno).


Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Las explociones está desactivadas. Para que puedas ver el efecto vela.


----------



## ChicaNovata (Nov 16, 2012)

; Aqui Esta! Por Cierto Habra Una Posibilidad De Agregarle Otros 10 Led! Para Que Sean Un Total De 20!


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 16, 2012)

Hola.

El Proteus polariza al 555 con 5V (Vcc) internamente ( no sé como cambiar el voltaje del 555).

Aquí te dejo un gráfico para que implementes en Proteus y veas como funciona el circuito.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## davisss (Oct 28, 2013)

segurg dijo:


> Excelente circuito aficionado realmente anda muy bien, igual despues de mucho probar ya encontre el "tema" con el circuito de seimus. Era el valor de los capacitores justamente, puse C1=3.3 uF y C2=2.2 uF y ahora si oscila bastante bien




Hola:

Alguien puede decirme que tipo de condensadores usa? polarizados ?.

Gracias.


----------



## davisss (Nov 17, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Con el 555 ó 556, se puede calibrar de manera más fácil.
> 
> ...




Este circuito para adaptarlo a 5 v, como seria?. Tendria que calcular las resitencias que van a los led solamente o tambien las que van a los 555.


Muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 17, 2013)

Hola.

Sólo las resistencias de los LEDs.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## kimeras (Abr 23, 2014)

esta muy buenos esos efectos no me avia pensando hacerlo pero me llama la atencion cosas nuevas que se aprende, gracias  suerte a todos


----------



## alete666 (Mar 29, 2017)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 62008
> 
> ...



Yo el mes pasado testé el efecto vela sin el 555 (y solo el de transistores)
Como este circuito efecto llama led, pero solo titila y no hace el efecto como lo hice y lo hisiste en el livewire 
Que estaré haciendo mal??
Gracias!! elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 29, 2017)

Hola.

Con transistores es menos simple que con el 555.
Se sugiero que pruebes cada circuito de forma independiente.
En el segundo circuito para la prueba reemplaza resistor de 2K por un LED en serie con un resistor de 1k.
En primer circuito el LED se enciende y apaga cada 1 vez cada 2 ó 3 segundos, en el segundo circuito el se prende y se apaga más o menos 5 o más veces por segundo.

Sobre que estás haciendo mal, no lo sé, ya que no se como está armado tu circuito.
Sólo puedo decirte, que verifiques el orden de los terminales de los transistores (base, colector, emisor).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alete666 (Mar 29, 2017)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Con transistores es menos simple que con el 555.
> Se sugiero que pruebes cada circuito de forma independiente.
> ...


Hola, de esta manera lo hice:


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 29, 2017)

Hola.

Como ya te dije, prueba los circuitos individualmente.
Verifica que los transistores estén polarizados.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Cuando digo "no se como está armado tu circuito.", me refiero al circuito real, y no al diagrama.


----------



## alete666 (Mar 31, 2017)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> 
> En el segundo circuito para la prueba reemplaza resistor de 2K por un LED en serie con un resistor de 1k.
> ...



Otra preguntita: que resistencia modifico (según en tu circuito), R10 ó R12??
Gracias!


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 31, 2017)

Hola.

Para prueba del circuito reemplaza R7 por in LED en serie con 1K.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alete666 (Abr 1, 2017)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Para prueba del circuito reemplaza R7 por in LED en serie con 1K.
> 
> ...



salió a la perfección 
Y si lo quiero hacer funcionar a una pila de 3v??? que le cambio o bajo, las resistencias???


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 1, 2017)

Hola.

Pon un LED que trabaje con menos de 3V.
Usa como prueba 220 ohmio como resistor limitador de LED.

Ponle los 3V al circuito y mira que ocurre.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alete666 (Abr 2, 2017)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Pon un LED que trabaje con menos de 3V.
> Usa como prueba 220 ohmio como resistor limitador de LED.
> ...



La de R7 (la que me dijiste anteriormente?
Otra pregunta mas:
¿al led que me hiciste agregarle, se lo puede cambiar por un diodo semiconductor 1N4148??
Gracias por toda la ayuda que me haz brindado


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 2, 2017)

Hola.

Me equivoqué, debes cambiar R4.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alete666 (Abr 2, 2017)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Me equivoqué, debes cambiar R4.
> 
> ...



no hace el mismo efecto que cuando iba a 9v; deberé subirle los capacitores a 470µf y los otros dos a 30??? y la pregunta que te decia anteriormente es que si puedo cambiar el led que me habias echo agregar, modificarlo por un semiconductor???


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 2, 2017)

Hola.

Este es el circuito:

Ver el archivo adjunto 154898


Me dijiste que no te funcionaba.

Te dije que probaras de modo independiente cada circuito (el formado por Q1 y Q2, el otro por Q3 y Q4). La separación de los circuitos se realiza desconectando R6 de R4 y R6.

En el circuito formado por Q3 y Q4 no hay LED. Para ver si el circuito trabaja te dije que cambies R7 por un LED más un resistor en serie. Si el parpadea, el circuito está bien y se vuelve a poner R7. Quedando el circuito original.

Dijiste que querías  con 3V. Para hacer esto, vas a tener que experimentar, cambiando los resistores de las bases y los capacitores.


Chao.
elafcionado.


----------



## alete666 (Abr 3, 2017)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Este es el circuito:
> 
> ...



Bieeeeeeeeeen va retomando; es modificarle los capacitores por un poquito mas; muchas gracias


----------

